
SoundCloud takes on Spotify with new music subscription service - herval
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/03/29/soundclouds-subscription-music-service-will-cost-12-99-per-month/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11381146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11381146).

------
tedmiston
A larger discussion on the same topic is in this thread -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11381146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11381146)

